# Parker Mountain Sage Grouse?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well my dad got the bug to pick up a sage grouse permit, and he chose this area. I have never been on that unit and don't have the foggiest idea where to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Around Parker Lake is what I was told when I got my first permit years back, though I've seen them all over that unit. Drive in at first light and you'll likely spot some you can hunt along the road. Look for water, short sage, and clumps of taller sage for cover, plus access to vantage points.

The UCWF also does counts during the summer. Those are great opportunities for bird dog owners to learn the areas and meet other lovers of those big birds.

PM me if needed.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yesterday, my youngest boy.
8 miles SE of Parker res.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was out there last week and we bagged 4 huge ones but I was sworn to secrecy on where they were shot. 

The best advise is to drive the roads in the early mornings and check out the water holes, they are out there. 

I'll get some pictures on here when I get them off of my camera.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's cool. We played around Sunday, saw one huge flock take off 1/2 mile away but couldn't find where they landed. I don't know if we'll make it back before the season closes, but it was an awesome day for rabbits!


----------

